# Home Roasted Grain



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/1/05)

Tomorrow I will be brewing an oatmeal stout, and I want to add my own roasted barley, cooked from something in stock.
Any thoughts on which one to use, I thought a chocolate or black as they are almost fully roasted anyway. 
Black malt at 150c for an hour?


----------



## mje1980 (27/1/05)

When i toasted maris otter for a brown ale, john palmer advises that the toasted/ roasted malt be left for at least 2 weeks to let " harsh aromatics " escape. This was in reference to pale malt, so with dark malt, i would think it would need at least the same amount of time. But, with the dark malts, they have such a strong flavour, would you notice the difference anyway??, and in a stout??. Not having a go, just thinking out loud ( though this usually gets me into trouble  ).


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/1/05)

Doh! I should always check with Lord Palmer before doing anything.
MJE - There are differences between the dark malts which is why we mix them in different ratios to achieve a desired result, malts aint malts.
..and no you're not in trouble again


----------

